# Fluffy from Waco



## Robert Marshall (Aug 6, 2009)

My good friend and Brother, "Fluffy" Elkins, has registered here. Fluffy was my M.C. upon initiation. He sent me a PM to alarm me of his presence and I figured I'd start him an intro thread in hopes of raising his interest. Welcome Fluff!!


----------



## Hippie19950 (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome aboard Fluffy. I'm just down the road about an hour. You are welcome to drop in if you get this way.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 6, 2009)

Howdy Fluffy!


----------



## RJS (Aug 6, 2009)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 7, 2009)

Howdy and Well Meet!


----------



## owls84 (Aug 7, 2009)

OK Brothers, Due to the high volume of members from Waco, my hands are tied, I must go and partake in the fish fry next month.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 7, 2009)

I sent Fluffy an e-mail to let him know that you guys have heartily welcomed him in due form. Josh, we would love to have you at the fish fry and it just so happens that it is next Friday! I'd like to hear about what it's like at a high population Lodge like Ft. Worth.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to the best discussions board in Texas. I believe you will enjoy your time spent here.


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 7, 2009)

Just wish Waco would do something with their water.. ! was in Waco about a week ago.. ! same thing .. ! take bottled water..! are they getting it from the Brazos River..?


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 7, 2009)

JEB, although Waco is notorious for funny-tasting water, it has been particularly bad these past few weeks. I'm not sure what changed but even getting a soda at a restaurant tastes like dirt. You'll be glad to know that Waco 92 has bottled waters available at the Fish Fry.


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 7, 2009)

JEbeling said:


> are they getting it from the Brazos River..?



Lake Waco from what I remember.  It is nasty.  I lived in or near Waco until I was 18, so I do feel your pain.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 7, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> Lake Waco from what I remember.  It is nasty.  I lived in or near Waco until I was 18, so I do feel your pain.



Again, what TCShelton got is a whole different thing than what you remember. Waco water has always been bad but lately much worse. As it turns out, there was a special on the news discussing how a new algae has set in and they are halfway finished building a new water treatment plan that SHOULD help.


----------



## JEbeling (Aug 8, 2009)

Word was that the water came from the river and it had been drank three times.. ! 
The Baptist call that holy water..?


----------



## Bill Lins (Aug 8, 2009)

It's because of what those nasty fish are doin' in it!


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 8, 2009)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> It's because of what those nasty fish are doin' in it!



Ah ha!


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 8, 2009)

It is because all the junk that goes into Lake Waco, especially from the hospital.


----------



## Gerald.Harris (Aug 9, 2009)

I sure hope they get it corrected soon, Grand Lodge is not that far away.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 4, 2009)

the water is not that bad


----------



## HKTidwell (Sep 4, 2009)

Wait a little bit the water will turn over again and you will remember what it typically tastes like  hehe


----------

